# Dazzleglass Dupe?



## concertina (Jun 29, 2008)

If this isn't in the right place, I apologize mods!

I was at Sephora this afternoon and I saw they have a new (to me, anyway) product called something like Super Shine Lip Gloss. The packaging is almost identical to the Dazzleglass and the shades are *somewhat* the same. 

I tested the consistency and the shine/glitter is not nearly as visable or 'high' as with d/g, but still, its close. 

Retail is $10ish, they're not on the website though.

EDIT: It *is* on the website; I'm just blind!!

Ultra-Shine Lip Gloss


----------



## aziajs (Jun 29, 2008)

I'll have to remember to try these the next time I'm at Sephora.


----------



## TDoll (Jun 29, 2008)

OMG! I just played with these in Sephora a few days ago!! They are basically the exact same as Dazzleglass.  They are even in the same exact container...lol. I was impressed!


----------



## vocaltest (Jun 29, 2008)

i tell you what is REALLY similar to dazzleglasses... or should i say dazzleglasses are similar to as they came out before, revlons super lustrous lipglosses (i think thats what theyre called!).


----------



## xoxprincessx0x (Jun 29, 2008)

those are pretty but only 2 dollars cheaper than dazzleglass and they dont have the brush.


----------



## kimmy (Jun 29, 2008)

they're opening a sephora in the mall by my house (soo stoked!)...i wonder which one would be closest to steppin' out? i'm kind of sad i didn't get that one.


----------



## aziajs (Jun 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xoxprincessx0x* 

 
_those are pretty but only 2 dollars cheaper than dazzleglass and they dont have the brush._

 
I noticed those two things as well.


----------



## genie707 (Jun 29, 2008)

Can someone please swatch the two together?


----------



## KikiB (Jun 30, 2008)

Figure instead of buying the gold one there, I can use Reflects Gold and Reflects Very Pink with my Silly Girl lipglass that I paid an arm and a leg for. Also part of the reason that I like the DG is they have the brush.


----------



## thelove4tequila (Jun 30, 2008)

Yep I noticed those a few weeks ago when I was at a Sephora in Paris. I got a couple myself. I really like them.


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Jun 30, 2008)

As far as mac goes, i think morning glory lustreglass looks like a glittery bombshell like the dazzle glasses


----------



## concertina (Jun 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xoxprincessx0x* 

 
_those are pretty but only 2 dollars cheaper than dazzleglass and they dont have the brush._

 
Very true, but Dazzleglass is almost sold out everywhere, so I figured someone would appreciate the info.


----------



## Brittni (Jun 30, 2008)

Honestly, Dazzleglasses aren't great. They are not nearly as sparkly as many products I've seen. Just saw a Dior lipgloss in clear that was mega sparkly at Sephora the other night. Also, VS's LE diamond sparkling gloss is even sparklier.


----------



## Tinkee-Belle (Jun 30, 2008)

I love Dazzelglass but im sad it runs out so fast! One of mine Ive used for a week and its almost done


----------



## pretebrowneyes (Jun 30, 2008)

my MAC counter was all out of dazzleglass but the MA turned me onto the starnova lustreglass....it's a dupe for date night...we swatched them side by side and they were right on....


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Jun 30, 2008)

Another Dupe is Mark glow baby glow Luxe lipgloss. 
I don't own a dazzleglass but I've swatched and used one before and it's texture is very similar to the mark lipgloss.
I own a mark glow baby glow luxe gloss in Luxe Lotus


----------



## Covergirl913 (Jul 1, 2008)

anybody know of a dupe for Babysparks?


----------



## Brittni (Jul 1, 2008)

I just wanted to agree that the Sephora lippies are totally just as sparkly if not more. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The only thing that sucks is no real pink-y colors IMO either too dark or whatnot. But they do have a clear one which is gorgeous. Checked them out last night. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, Lancome has a lipgloss that is clear called Up-_In Something _that is super super sparkly. But it's $23.


----------



## ilorietta (Jul 1, 2008)

I have biotherm lipgloss, very similar to dazzleglass  and it tastes like watermelon....it's a red one very similar to Love alert


----------



## Tashona Helena (Jul 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vocaltest* 

 
_i tell you what is REALLY similar to dazzleglasses... or should i say dazzleglasses are similar to as they came out before, revlons super lustrous lipglosses (i think thats what theyre called!)._

 
Yes....I am currently obsessed with these things.  My first one that I got was a couple years ago when I found this bright pink shade on clearance...I think it was called Rose something...in Target.  If you guys want to check them out, next week (July 20) they're gonna be BOGO free at Rite Aid.  I tell what's also like DazzleGlass: Milani's Lip Gloss that comes like this in the tubes.  I bought one yesterday and wow.  Poppin', for real.  I got the baby pink one, and I saw a red one too that was just so sexy.


----------



## mishy1210 (Jul 20, 2008)

I missed dazzleglass and then regretted not looking at them. =(

but, i found a Sally Hansen product called HIPNOTIC and it looks like the dazzleglass packaging.  Although I haven't tried d/g, based on seeing d/g on others, I think it might be similar.  

Does anyone else know?  HIPNOTIC was BOGO at ULTA for awhile, so I got 4! =)


----------



## miss_bailey (Jul 22, 2008)

Thank god dazzleglass is going perm next year Im scraping the edges of my bare neccesity, hopefully they will be filled a bit better and not run out after a week of use.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jul 24, 2008)

These are nice glosses, but to be honest, I don't think they are as sparkly as Dazzleglass.  Some aren't even close.


----------



## Brittni (Jul 24, 2008)

I really don't think that Dazzleglasses are nearly as sparkly as people make them out to be. I've seen WAY better products when it comes to sparklieness AND amount of product in the actual thing. But we're looking for dupes (so same amount of sparkliness) not better than products I guess??

But an affordable alternative is if you have a jar of Reflects Teal/Pink/whatever, mix that with your gloss and it'll make it really sparkle!! And I just wanted to re-post to say the Lancome one I was talking about is "Up In Smoke"


----------



## miss_bailey (Jul 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brittni* 

 
_I really don't think that Dazzleglasses are nearly as sparkly as people make them out to be. I've seen WAY better products when it comes to sparklieness AND amount of product in the actual thing. But we're looking for dupes (so same amount of sparkliness) not better than products I guess??
_

 
I think the great thing about dazleglass is it has the right amount of sparkle. You're right that alot of oter glosses are sparklier but dazzleglass IMO has the sparkle without looking OTT.


----------



## aziajs (Aug 9, 2008)

I bought 3 of the Sephora glosses.  They were on sale at Sephora for $6.  They are O...K.  Nothing  like the dazzle of the dazzleglass.  They also smell like fruity candy, which isn't for me.  

Here are a couple swatches:

From Left to Right: #21, #12, #23


----------



## BadBadGirl (Aug 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brittni* 

 
_Honestly, Dazzleglasses aren't great. They are not nearly as sparkly as many products I've seen. Just saw a Dior lipgloss in clear that was mega sparkly at Sephora the other night. Also, VS's LE diamond sparkling gloss is even sparklier._

 
Which Dior gloss was this? One of the Diorkisses or something else?

I bought the VS gloss a while back, it is very sparkly...but on the whole is second to dazzleglass IMO. Just good enough to hold someone over until they are released again.


----------

